# Eu!



## Red Arrow

In strips zie je vaak letters die een geluid aangeven, bijvoorbeeld:
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie
Ooooooooooooooo
Ooooooooooooooe (voor [ u ])
Ssssssssssjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj (voor [ ʃ ])
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Mmmmmmmmmm
Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
enzovoorts

Mijn vraag is misschien een beetje onnozel. Hoe verleng je de eu-klank? Deze klank zie je nooit in strips, maar er moet toch een manier zijn om het "orthografisch" te verlengen? Al mijn ideeën lijken intuïtief meer op eeuw.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik schrijf meestal iets in deze trant: "Eeeeeeuuuuuh"


----------



## bibibiben

Interessante kwestie. Ik verleng normaal gesproken in digrafen altijd de tweede klinker:
Ieeeeee!
Oeeeeeh!

En dus ook:
Euuuuuh!

Ik ben afkerig van herhaling van beide klinkers in een digraaf. Dat leest behoorlijk minder prettig:
Ieieieieie!
Oeoeoeoeh!

Willekeurige verdubbeling van de eerste klinker en willekeurige verdubbeling van de tweede klinker is mij ook vreemd.

Alleen verdubbeling van de eerste klinker lijkt me evenmin aangewezen:
Oooooooooeh.

In het bovenstaande geval zie je pas op het laatste moment dat het niet gaat om de uitspraak [o:], maar om [ u].

Edit:
Als verlenging van het stopwoordje/vulwoordje _eh_ of _uh _bedoeld wordt, zou ik kiezen voor resp. _eeeeeh_ en _uuuuh_, nooit voor _euuuuh_.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Interessante kwestie. Ik verleng normaal gesproken in digrafen altijd de tweede klinker:
> Ieeeeee!
> Oeeeeeh!
> 
> En dus ook:
> Euuuuuh!


Als je in strips autobanden hoort piepen, dan hoor je toch altijd iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie en nooit ieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 


> Ik ben afkerig van herhaling van beide klinkers in een digraaf. Dat leest behoorlijk minder prettig:
> Ieieieieie!
> Oeoeoeoeh!


Mee eens!


> Willekeurige verdubbeling van de eerste klinker en willekeurige verdubbeling van de tweede klinker is mij ook vreemd.
> 
> Alleen verdubbeling van de eerste klinker lijkt me evenmin aangewezen:
> Oooooooooeh.
> 
> In het bovenstaande geval zie je pas op het laatste moment dat het niet gaat om de uitspraak [o:], maar om [ u].


Toch zie je in strips soms ooooooooooooooe, maar misschien alleen in Engelstalige strips die vertaald worden naar het Nederlands. (Minder tekenwerk voor de vertalers!)


> Als verlenging van het stopwoordje/vulwoordje _eh_ of _uh _bedoeld wordt, zou ik kiezen voor resp. _eeeeeh_ en _uuuuh_, nooit voor _euuuuh_.


Ik had het over [ø:].
Bij mij klinkt dat stopwoordje uit puur automatisme als [ʌ:] of [œ:m]. Ik schrijf dus altijd _uh_ (naar analogie met het Engels) of _eum_ (naar analogie met het Frans). Beide klinkers bestaat niet in het Standaardnederlands, dus dan heb ik geen keus. Verlengd zou ik waarschijnlijk _uuuh_ of _eummm_ schrijven.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Als je in strips autobanden hoort piepen, dan hoor je toch altijd iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie en nooit ieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Ik lees geen stripboeken meer, maar 'iiie!' was in de tijd dat ik ze nog wel las absoluut niet de enige spelling. Je had wel degelijk 'ieee!', zo af en toe 'iiiii!' en ook het Engelse 'eee!' was meer dan eens te lezen. Het was een ratjetoe. Anno 2016 zal dat toch niet veel anders zijn?



Red Arrow :D said:


> Bij mij klinkt dat stopwoordje uit puur automatisme als [ʌ:] of [œ:m]. Ik schrijf dus altijd _uh_ (naar analogie met het Engels) of _eum_ (naar analogie met het Frans). Beide klinkers bestaat niet in het Standaardnederlands, dus dan heb ik geen keus. Verlengd zou ik waarschijnlijk _uuuh_ of _eummm_ schrijven.



Werkelijk? In Nederland is de gangbare uitspraak [ə], [ə:] [ə:m] (al komen gerondere uitspraken eveneens zeer vaak voor). Het lijkt me eerlijk gezegd nogal onwaarschijnlijk dat in Vlaanderen het volledig ongeronde  [ʌ], [ʌ:] of [ʌ:m] gebruikelijk is. Die uitspraak hoor je uit de mond van aarzelende Engelstaligen rollen.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Ik lees geen stripboeken meer, maar 'iiie!' was in de tijd dat ik ze nog wel las absoluut niet de enige spelling. Je had wel degelijk 'ieee!', zo af en toe 'iiiii!' en ook het Engelse 'eee!' was meer dan eens te lezen. Het was een ratjetoe. Anno 2016 zal dat toch niet veel anders zijn?


Misschien lees ik te veel dezelfde strips. Daar had ik niet aan gedacht.


> Werkelijk? In Nederland is de gangbare uitspraak [ə], [ə:] [ə:m] (al komen gerondere uitspraken eveneens zeer vaak voor). Het lijkt me eerlijk gezegd nogal onwaarschijnlijk dat in Vlaanderen het volledig ongeronde  [ʌ], [ʌ:] of [ʌ:m] gebruikelijk is. Die uitspraak hoor je uit de mond van aarzelende Engelstaligen rollen.


Ik denk dat hier ook wel [ə:] gezegd wordt, maar ik spreek het uit puur automatisme uit als de volgende klank in het 'onverzorgd' Frans: alors, j'adore, etc. Volgens mij is dat [ʌ]: een ongeronde [ɔ].

In De Standaard heeft men het geregeld over dit stopwoordje (als retorisch middel om geloofwaardiger te klinken) en staat men erop dat het wordt uitgesproken als 'euh'. Volgens mij bedoelen ze hier [ø] mee, maar dat heb ik hier nog nooit gehoord als stopwoordje. Vandaar ook de spelling: eum, euhm, euh. Die h staat daar omdat de eu in het Frans als [œ] klinkt in een gesloten lettergreep.

EDIT: Het belang van euh
_"En waarom zeggen we net euh? ‘Omdat het de makkelijkste klinker is’, zegt Pol De Meyere, voorzitter van de Vlaamse logopedisten. 'Het is de eerste klinker die een baby vormt, al na zes weken. Het is het geluid dat het minste energie vergt. Voor een ee-klank moeten we de mond al sperren, voor een ui-klank de lippen tuiten.'"_
Deze tekst is nogal vaag. Is de doffe e niet het gemakkelijkst? ([ə])


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik denk dat hier ook wel [ə:] gezegd wordt, maar ik spreek het uit puur automatisme uit als de volgende klank in het 'onverzorgd' Frans: alors, j'adore, etc. Volgens mij is dat [ʌ]: een ongeronde [ɔ].



Een bekend fenomeen in het Frans, maar er is vooral sprake van 'antériorisation' (fronting), waardoor  [ɔ] als [ɞ] of [œ] gaat klinken. Vanwege de bijkomende ontronding, die er in bepaalde omgevingen in sterke of minder sterke mate is, zijn het geen zuivere [ɞ] en [œ].



Red Arrow :D said:


> In De Standaard heeft men het geregeld over dit stopwoordje (als retorisch middel om geloofwaardiger te klinken) en staat men erop dat het wordt uitgesproken als 'euh'. Volgens mij bedoelen ze hier [ø] mee, maar dat heb ik hier nog nooit gehoord als stopwoordje.



Waarschijnlijk doelt De Standaard op een uitspraak in het gebied van  [ɵ], [ɞ], [œ], een geronde klinker die redelijk centraal ligt. De uitspraak [ø] ligt te ver uit het centrum en vergt te veel energie voor een klank die alleen maar bedoeld is om de stilte te vullen. Hoe dan ook, de spelling 'uh' heeft in het Nederlands taalgebied betere papieren dan de spelling 'euh' (een schrijfwijze die bijvoorbeeld ook niet in Van Dale is opgenomen). In Nederland is de ongeronde uitspraak [ə] heel gebruikelijk, waarbij de spelling 'eh' beter past.


----------

